# Thai Channels on SES 1 (101W) are now in DVB-S2 and MPEG4



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

If you have an older FTA receiver (DVB-S, MPEG2), you will not be able to receiver these channels anymore. You will need a DVB-S2 MPEG4 compatible receiver such as the SatHawk PVR800 (aka OpenBox S9 HD).

SES1 (101W)
TP: 12020 H 1630000-2/3 QPSK

Thai TV Global Network
Modernine TV
Thai PBS
NBT TV
MCOT 1
TV Pool Channel
TV Pool Food
Music Pool
Lao Goodluck
TATV
Lao Champa TV
TV 5 (Thailand)
Mongkol Channel
Asia Update TV
Suwannabhumi Channel
Dhamma Media Channel
Nation Channel
Voice TV
FMTV (Thailand)
Major Channel Mix
T Sports Channel
ACTS Channel
Variety Channel (Thailand)
SBB TV
TV Muslim Thailand
Mango TV
13 Siam Thai
T News (Thailand)
MB Channel
MVTV 5
SMM TV
Yim TV
You Channel
Sabaidee TV
You2 Play
8 Infinity
Kaset
Somwang Channel

NOTE:We don't claim or guarantee that these channels will remain free for any period of time. Some of these channels may go off the air at some point or become encrypted and new channels may show up. We are not affiliated with or resell programming from any of the channels above. The list above reflects what is available to our knowledge. One of the best pages to check all available satellite channels and their frequencies is www.lyngsat.com


----------

